# Porky Loves her daily EasyVac



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shes very relaxed and gets a good cleaning with various attachments.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think your hoover's blocked!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Does she do windows?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I bet she's like those static cleaners and picks up dust relly well!!!







:lol:


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Just don't try that on Tiny. You might suck the little rascal right in!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's cute!


----------

